# Corsair PSU and APC UPS comaptibility and max load possible



## monkey (Mar 31, 2015)

I am planning to get Corsair RM650 PSU for my rig and I have APC Back-UPS RS 1000 running it. I wanna know if the new PSU will be compatible with my UPS. Also what's the max PSU rating my UPS will be able to handle? My UPS is now 10 years old.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 31, 2015)

*10 years old? *your APC ups is a "failure model". I came to know this when a apc rep came to replace battery in my apc rs600. it has received a lot of complaints till now(but you haven't)  you might try to replace the battery in your current ups and try, but its not worth it, imo.


----------



## monkey (Apr 1, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> *10 years old? *your APC ups is a "failure model". I came to know this when a apc rep came to replace battery in my apc rs600. it has received a lot of complaints till now(but you haven't)  you might try to replace the battery in your current ups and try, but its not worth it, imo.



I must be very lucky then..My UPS has never given me any problem. Since its working fine I don't think its worth going for new UPS..I am only going for battery replacement...


----------



## zinbart (Apr 1, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> *10 years old? *your APC ups is a "failure model". I came to know this when a apc rep came to replace battery in my apc rs600.



Mate, you seem informed - can u help me with my query here,
*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/185115-apc-ups-replace-batteries-get-new-ups-5.html


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2015)

zinbart said:


> Mate, you seem informed - can u help me with my query here,
> *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/185115-apc-ups-replace-batteries-get-new-ups-5.html




System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 339W  from MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review - Setup | Power consumption

your ups can support. but considering its age, you can try with old battery. if it doesn't show overload, its ok. use the same.

if it shows overload - change ups to new one
 battery low immediately - change battery and try. after changing battery it shows overload means, thats all, change ups. you lose money spent on new batteries.

i actually edited the post but it didn't update.


----------



## monkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Actually I'll be upgrading to GTX 970 now and Intel-based system by next year. So I'll have to change lot of things - which I am gonna do part-by-part. I am starting with the GPU and then PSU to be followed by MoBo-Proc (Intel). So I wanna check if my current UPS can handle all this or will I have to change it too.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2015)

monkey said:


> Actually I'll be upgrading to GTX 970 now and Intel-based system by next year. So I'll have to change lot of things - which I am gonna do part-by-part. I am starting with the GPU and then PSU to be followed by MoBo-Proc (Intel). So I wanna check if my current UPS can handle all this or will I have to change it too.



after getting the rig, test this at last. if it doesn't work go for a 1.5kva APC, or an inverter + battery.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2015)

monkey said:


> Actually I'll be upgrading to GTX 970 now and Intel-based system by next year. So I'll have to change lot of things - which I am gonna do part-by-part. I am starting with the GPU and then PSU to be followed by MoBo-Proc (Intel). So I wanna check if my current UPS can handle all this or will I have to change it too.


The ideal upgrade path should be PSU, cabinet, mobo/GPU, proccy.

And you should change that UPS ASAP.


----------



## uts7 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a seasonic m12ii 620 psu. Need help buying a pure sine wave ups.


----------

